# Claire the Tripawd is Going Home!



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Claire has recovered nicely and is waiting patiently at Mary's for her new mommy to pick her up!










Here's the picture from an earlier thread, immediately after her surgery to remove her severely damaged leg.










Tessa certainly hopes that Claire's new mommy brings her to all of the Northcentral Maltese Rescue events so these two precious little ones can meet!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maggie - will the be her forever home or a foster? She's such a beautiful girl. Someone will be very lucky as is Claire. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I missed this story Maggie, but am happy it turned out so well. God be w/this little one!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone who gets that precious girl is very lucky! I just love her :wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy Claire will feel the love she deserves. Happy ending! :aktion033:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, she's so pretty and I'm so glad things have turned around for her!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bless her heart, i'm so happy for her!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I believe she went to her furever home!!


----------

